

Virtual medicine that works?  It might be possible given this study. - amichail
http://abcnews.go.com/Health/placebos-work-deception-study/story?id=12462093

======
amichail
Maybe not even the sugar pills are important. Maybe being given virtual pills
would be enough for the placebo effect to work.

